# Is there a better surf fishing head lamp for $16?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Time for a new headlamp. Is there a better lamp for $15 than this one? What are you guys using? This one looks pretty good to me, comes with batteries and is $16 on Amazon Prime (free 2 day shipping):


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Scored one like this on the big auction site for $20....best light i ever used. Inova 24/7...


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I actually find a red light is sufficient at night once dark adapted. Plus it doesn't spook the fish or blind your fishing partner when you look away from what you are doing.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

You don't need a head lamp !

Blacklight clipped to the bill of a cap. Regular flashlight(NOT A MILLION WATT spotlight) around your neck on a lanyard to see where your line is.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I use a Black Diamond head lamp with Enloop rechargeable batteries.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

OldBay said:


> Time for a new headlamp. Is there a better lamp for $15 than this one? What are you guys using? This one looks pretty good to me, comes with batteries and is $16 on Amazon Prime (free 2 day shipping):
> 
> View attachment 13276


on my 2nd one in ten years, they work great for the money! and to answer your question, no there isn't.
tight lines moose.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a couple of those. I like them except for the plastic gears (for the tilt), they tend to wear out.
But, for $15 bucks you cannot beat them. The red is nice on those too.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

pods said:


> I have a couple of those. I like them except for the plastic gears (for the tilt), they tend to wear out.
> But, for $15 bucks you cannot beat them. The red is nice on those too.


+1. I've had one the past 3 years and love it! Can't beat the price and doesn't feel as bulky like others I've tried before. You can pick one up at Walmart for the same price if you didn't want to wait 2 more days


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> You don't need a head lamp !
> 
> Blacklight clipped to the bill of a cap. Regular flashlight(NOT A MILLION WATT spotlight) around your neck on a lanyard to see where your line is.


This is what I have used for a long time. Works well for me and what Oldmulletbreath says is true.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

I would also recommend wearing around your neck.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

ecks totally agree, If you have to have a light to fish, have some consideration for the others fishing around you.

Of course many of the folks out there don't fish in crowds or even around other people, please excuse my rants.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

they make one just like that w/ 3 modes &130 lumens if you can find it, as the button usually breaks… i usually have 3-4 hl ( 2hl if footin it) as the there made cheap & failure is expected depending on use,buy @wmart & if it brks take it back. also, pelican makes a good c size battery for seeing further away. incandescent bulbs will give better night light than led, they make i=one w/ a lrg bulb surrounded by leds.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Healamp=barney


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I had no idea I was such a novice loser for using a headlamp to see what the heck I was doing. Can anyone recommend a good pair of night vision goggles?


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

OldBay said:


> I had no idea I was such a novice loser for using a headlamp to see what the heck I was doing. Can anyone recommend a good pair of night vision goggles?


I've got a pair that I have a lot of fun scouting everyone out to see who's catching, etc. but not for checking my line. Like OMB, got a bill clip black light deal but mostly use a Pelican lite that's on a lanyard around my neck. BTW, the night vision ITT spy thing runs around $2,600.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Them things busted Johnny J and I one night, all of a sudden we got allot of company and we were being rather quite about what we were doin... haha


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

That guy who kept turning on his headlights to see what we were doing is what busted us! Al I long for the old days when we could fish!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Me too, Me too................ them was the days

might have been the camera flash too


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I now use a hat from lowes with the lights built in. Battery replaceable, and you can vary the lights that are on. Also, I seem to be able to get the light pointed where i want it better.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out this Pelican :beer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMLsy6r8woU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

OldBay said:


> Time for a new headlamp. Is there a better lamp for $15 than this one? What are you guys using? This one looks pretty good to me, comes with batteries and is $16 on Amazon Prime (free 2 day shipping):
> 
> View attachment 13276


I thought this one looked decent for $18 and shipped free with a bunch of other stuff. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PLI914/ref=pe_825000_114665720_TE_item


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

map...interesting video and light.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I saw this thread last month and bought one. Only got to use it one night on my trip before the adrenaline fighting a puppy drum caused me to knock it off my head into the ocean. Luckily it was on and i was able to find it in the water but the damage was done. It would randomly turn itself on so I pulled the batteries and figured i'd junk it. Got home, put it in a bag of rice for a few days, and now she's good as new! Great light..


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

THE BASEBALL CAP LIGHT

It sells for around $20 and comes with the batteries. There's two stages for the brightness, it's also water resistant.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use a green headlamp around my neck. White lights cause loss of night vision. It'll take you 20 minutes to get it back using while or bright lights. Red lamps are good too...

Sandcrab


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The plumber told me if you hook up the electric wires. He'll be able to put the floor down.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13274551 just picked this up


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

OldBay said:


> I had no idea I was such a novice loser for using a headlamp to see what the heck I was doing. Can anyone recommend a good pair of night vision goggles?


If you are in a crowd it is extremely annoying to the other fellas if you happen to shine them in the eyes, or shine the light out on the water whilst you are looking around, I have made due with a small flashlight looped around my neck, that I stick in my wader tops. If I am on the pier the flashlight is in my back pocket, as even on a pier a flashlight helps when keeping the other lines straight. Flashlights have gotten a lot smaller and more powerful than the old D Cell flashlights we started out with.

If you only fish by yourself on a barren black beach then have at.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..i use em...expecially during trout season...word to those who already know..flash the light and EVERYONE on your beach KNOWS U HAVE FOUND SOME FISH!!!!!!....and the HORDS will be coming your way....


----------

